# Pictures of my new dog!!!



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my new dog that I rescued from the pound here in Florida. She is a 3-5 year old Shih-tzu. I named her Suki.

Enjoy!!!
































___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser) 
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 23, 2009)

She's just beautiful and lucky that you chose her...


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Suki looks adorable . It is very nice of you to give a second change to Suki, now she is going to be happy and live a doggy life


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2009)

Since you've named your reptile "Bowser" I'm a little surprised that Suki didn't get a more reptilian name!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like she made herself right at home. She is soooo cute. Candy


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 23, 2009)

Suki is so cute!!! I am breaking out in hives just looking at the pictures. look at all that fur!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats - Suki is super cute!


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2009)

What a good thing you did Jamie...she is beautiful. Have a wonderful life together.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I'm happy that I didn't let my husband name her. He called her "Q-tip" yesterday, LOL  

_________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih-tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

